# Hidden Danger (Ceramic Tiles)



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

The waste looks horrible and it cannot be removed! I think it will cause problems in the long run, but what do you think???


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Why do you have ceramic tiles at the bottom of your tank?

Harry


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Not so much a hidden danger as it is a problem resulting from misappropriate use of a product outside the scope of its intended purpose.

Maybe you could silicone around the edges? *shrug*

Or just get some gravel like the rest of us


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hidden danger? Not really.

Did you silicone them down? Is there anything on top? If there's a gap, try directing the flow of a filter return or something under to remove some of the crud.

Also, when do you ever look at the underside of your tank??


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Follow Ameeks suggestion....then cover the underside with black bristol board.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tiles*

its really too bad u didnt silicone the tiles in so that the debris would never go under . or even put a glass over the tiles and silicone the one piece . 
this i think falls in the catogory of @#$% i should of ,could of and would of 
by the way your tank still looks great 
tom


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Also, when do you ever look at the underside of your tank??


I'm with Eric here, who cares really! Just leave it.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Chris S said:


> I'm with Eric here, who cares really! Just leave it.


How's that any different than the crap and mulm that settles through gravel? 
I don't think there's anything to worry about...except maybe that you're sitting under your tank and looking up at the bottom.  I find the front back and side views of aquariums much more interesting.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

how long have you had the tiles in the tank and when did you notice this? you tried scrubbing them with a brush and hot water?


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

i have tiles in my tanks, i stick the syphon on top of the cracks and the poop gets sucked out. another thing you can try is when you refill water back into your tank have the water spraying into the gaps and let your filters pick it up. it might be painfully to see your freshly cleaned tank with poop floating around but it works. my tank never ran into any problems from left over waste between the tiles.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

What about a thin layer of sand under the tiles?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

naw...stick some plants in the cracks and let them root.


----------

